# How to bypass my ISP's Speed limit ? (ADSL)



## hosseinrz (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello.
I am an ADSL User with 128 KBPS speed limit,
And 3.33 Gb of traffic per month.
usually I have to gain 16 KBytes/s download speed.
But mostly I get 9 - 12 KB/s.
I heard some friends have bypassed the speed, 
and traffic limit by editing some paramteres of
modem or connection.
I'm using ADSL modem in bridge mode and use
windows connections to connect.
My ISP's speed is about 30 Kb/s in Linux os.
But with my Windows XP, I get at most 12 KB/s.
System: PIII 900Mhz
ADSL: Valid IP address assigned in a range.
OS: Windows XP Sp2.
Any help is appreciated.

With the kind regards.
RZ


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

we offer no help with hacking please read the forum rules
http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php


----------

